# best inshore low-profile baitcaster?



## far out (Mar 25, 2009)

im looking for input on which inshore reel to look for. im thinking id like it to hold around 300 yards of 30 pound spectra, maybe a little less, and have as much drag as possible. i know i dont need 20 pounds, but i like big drags because theyre smooth at low settings, more consistent, and are there if i absolutely need it. i prefer as much stainless as possible, especially in the gear train. also the ability to toss an unweighted plastic or small live bait as far as reasonable is important. im considering revos, curados, the quantum energy pt, and a few others. i take good care of my gear, so abuse from fish is more of a problem than corrosion. thanks a bunch everybody


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Diawa saltist


----------



## deepsessions (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a daiwa coastal inshore, abu revo inshore, curado 300's and I will be using the revo toro 50 next month.

I like them all. All have good drags. I have not used spectra on them, just don't need it. 

I have 2 daiwa coastals inshores, great lo pros that palm very nice and sit low on the seat. These reels were made to fish the in the salt. I will be putting 1 of them up on the bst board shortly.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

diawa pluton is a very nice baitcaster,i put over 300yds. of 30 pound diawa braid on the reel and the reel is built like a mini saltiga.another good baitcaster is the revo inshore i don't think your going to get 300yds on it though go with the revo toro those reels pump out 24 pounds of drag and will hold way over 300 yd. of 30 braid the 50 and 60 models,the 60 also has a clicker.


----------



## far out (Mar 25, 2009)

the pluton seems like an awesome reel, i hadnt been considering it because it was a little larger though. how light a lure do you think is throwable on the pluton or toro with the slightly bigger spools? im a pretty competent caster and this isnt going to be for distance or anything


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

curados are great bass fishing reels but my experience with them in saltwater is limited....although, now that I am typing this, I'm reminded that I did land about a 50+ pound cownose ray on night from gloucester pier with that reel


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Abu Revo SXT.......


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used the Daiwa Coastal inshore for a few years now with no problems. I do not use braid, I have it spooled with 12lb Sufix tri. I have caught many fish and the drag has worked flawlessly. I purchased some Smooth Drag Carbontex drag washers for it but have not installed them yet as the stock drag still works perfectly. The best test I gave it was probably fishing for false albackore and small Mahi and it was a blast on the light tackle. I also fish the Quantum Energy which is also much nicer than the Daiwa with an external cast control. The Quantum casts a little better than the daiwa but I have not used it as much. My brother uses his Quantum with braid and loves it. It also has held up well on Mahi and Albies. I will probably pick up a Daiwa Pluton this summer, it looks like an awesome reel.

John


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Diawa saltist


Oops read the post wrong, go with a Revo


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i love my new curado's, they are sweeeeeeeet



Jesse


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

They are all awsome revo inshore, coastal, and curado. The curados are better for throwing lighter weights and if you get a revo make sure you get the inshore saltwater will desrtroy the the other revos i know from experience


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah saltwater destroyed one of my brand new revos in one weekend


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Redfish Pro said:


> yeah saltwater destroyed one of my brand new revos in one weekend


what make of revo ? Inshore,Toro?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Im sorry! It was the Black Max....not a revo!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Redfish Pro said:


> Im sorry! It was the Black Max....not a revo!


yea ...

walmart sells one that looks like the inshore, and suke in the salt water


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am using a Shimano Curado DSV 301(left) It is an awesome reel and holds a ton of line. The only other choice I think is a quality reel is the Abu Revo Toro. They are pretty nice. But I really like my Curado. Check out the Youtube videos of Curado DVS 300 and some pretty tough fish are landed with them, Cobia..bullreds,etc


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Redfish Pro said:


> yeah saltwater destroyed one of my brand new revos in one weekend





matt anderson said:


> what make of revo ? Inshore,Toro?





Redfish Pro said:


> Im sorry! It was the Black Max....not a revo!


Thats what I thought...


----------



## SIMRAD (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Curado or Citica series by shimano.


----------

